# Anyone use priceline to rent a car in Canada



## douga (Oct 15, 2006)

My fantastic local resource person is unavailable at the moment so I need a little help. I am going to Edmonton area for a couple of weeks shortly and need to rent a car. I hear you can save some bucks by using Priceline (which I have never used) and was wondering if anyone could share any experiences about renting a car with them. I see that I can get Alamo for about $475 for two weeks. All others are at least $100-$200 more.  Any ideas on what I should be in as a price offer?

Any experiences with priceline or renting at the Edmonton airport would be appreciated.thanks
doug


----------



## rje (Oct 15, 2006)

Have had good luck with Hotwire. Always gotten Hertz,Avis or Budget at great savings,.


----------



## falmouth3 (Oct 15, 2006)

I got the best price on Hotwire and then put in a lower bid on priceline.  I got a nice price, but it took a few tries.  This was for Vancouver.

Sue


----------

